# scope? or no scope



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

should i get a scope for my crosman 2100 i am sooting normal pellet gun game squirels and rabbits and an ocasional bird./ if i need a scope whih one for a good price


----------



## GamoShadow1000 (Sep 9, 2006)

get a scope your other post seem like you want to get squirrles and they seem to be small sized about a quater get a scope


----------

